# Burton Malavitas are the best binding ever made change my mind



## PNWride (Feb 14, 2021)

Just got on some Malavitas for the first time today and beyond impressed how nice they ride super smooth surf/skatey soft like butter yet enough power to drive carves…incredibly comfortable soft straps and the whole thing is just put together to work amazingly…Its hard for me to imagine why I would want to get on anything else for the rest of my snowboard life…who else feels the same?


----------



## scsurf (Feb 21, 2019)

They are very solid. I've had a pair for a while and not many complaints. I just wish I had the reflex version so I could try them on more of my boards. 

My only small issue (that might just be in my head) - I don't love the dial FLADs on burtons. I think it does something weird with the highjack angle when you crank it up a bit.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

My boots don't fit in mine right. When I tail press/ollie/weight the tail the outside of my front foot lifts onto the edge of the baseplate and it's pretty uncomfortable. Nothing I've messed with to the point had solved it, might just be a bag boot and binding combo I guess. Otherwise I like them, though they're only part Malavita actually. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

theyre good, probably a little soft for some, I had 3 sets once lol, saying all that, my Nows with burton straps is better


----------



## E.Schnee (Jan 30, 2021)

One thing I hate about the design tho is this edge on the heel side. Why would you ever design an edge right there? Landing of balance? Say goodby to your topsheet.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I thought they were good till I started riding cartel Xs. Now that's about all I have.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I have a set. Super comfy playful bindings. Not sure if it’s just my inept self or does anyone else have problems feeding the ratchet strap through the right tract? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNWride (Feb 14, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> I thought they were good till I started riding cartel Xs. Now that's about all I have.


Are the cartel x much different then older gen cartel before they Split it up…I have cartels and they are great but find the malavita just another level of refinment.


----------



## PNWride (Feb 14, 2021)

E.Schnee said:


> View attachment 161223
> 
> 
> One thing I hate about the design tho is this edge on the heel side. Why would you ever design an edge right there? Landing of balance? Say goodby to your topsheet.


I heard that was a known issue but that they had since resoved it on new models.


----------



## justin_c (Dec 30, 2020)

OP do you have the Reflex or EST versions?

If they are the ESTs on a channel board, then I would 100% agree with you. The best board feel and so damn surfy with Malavita (more response with the Genesis, if that's what you're after). It really helps when paired with a lightly damped boot to get that feel (Burton EST sole, Adidas Samba). As soon as I rode it with something with a lot of cushion, like Adidas tactical, most of that board feel went away.


----------



## PNWride (Feb 14, 2021)

justin_c said:


> OP do you have the Reflex or EST versions?
> 
> If they are the ESTs on a channel board, then I would 100% agree with you. The best board feel and so damn surfy with Malavita (more response with the Genesis, if that's what you're after). It really helps when paired with a lightly damped boot to get that feel (Burton EST sole, Adidas Samba). As soon as I rode it with something with a lot of cushion, like Adidas tactical, most of that board feel went away.


I have reflex…est looks amazing but I like to have multiple boards…will definetly get est if I get a burton board at some point…I ride them with Lasso Pro which are 7/8 stiff and still get the smooth surf feel with nice carving.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

PNWride said:


> Just got on some Malavitas for the first time today and beyond impressed how nice they ride super smooth surf/skatey soft like butter yet enough power to drive carves…incredibly comfortable soft straps and the whole thing is just put together to work amazingly…Its hard for me to imagine why I would want to get on anything else for the rest of my snowboard life…who else feels the same?


Cartel (X) are better.

More responsive. Feel equally smooth/"surfy" and equally comfy. Cheaper.

Only downside is they don't have double buckles...

Oh.. and Genesis are also better. Better response. Feel even smoother/"surfy". More comfortable and do have double buckles. But more expensive.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveyourbodyLarry (Nov 9, 2021)

After being a Burton guy for years and getting a pair of Rome Katanas, I don’t think I’ll be going back.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Had some, don't anymore
Had some Cartels, don't anymore
Had some Clutches, don't anymore
Had some Genesis, don't anymore

Have some DOD's, not getting rid of those
Have some Lien AT's, not getting rid of those
Have some Holograms, might keep those, really needs some toe straps/ladders/adjusters though. My gound down burton parts scare me.

I have legitimately seen the Reflex versions put holes in topsheets with that heel point. It is literally a board breaker. And has been for like 10 years. I DO NOT understand it. I basically refuse to sell Burton to anyone on an Arbor, DC, Jones, or anyone else using a wood topsheet. They will get damaged by that heel wingpoint.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

PNWride said:


> I heard that was a known issue but that they had since resoved it on new models.


Not a chance. They even changed the frame design, and KEPT this ridiculous thing on there. They've been using that shape for decades, but the issues really started with reflex since you're putting way more pressure out there since the whole binding flexes underfoot.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Nivek said:


> I have legitimately seen the Reflex versions put holes in topsheets with that heel point. It is literally a board breaker. And has been for like 10 years. I DO NOT understand it. I basically refuse to sell Burton to anyone on an Arbor, DC, Jones, or anyone else using a wood topsheet. They will get damaged by that heel wingpoint.


Yep. Cartel X put a big ol dent in the topsheet of my Dancehaul, and a buddy riding Malavitas broke his Dancehaul with a tail heavy landing. Crack was directly behind the rear binding.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> I have a set. Super comfy playful bindings. Not sure if it’s just my inept self or does anyone else have problems feeding the ratchet strap through the right tract?
> 
> I don't like the double takes for this reason. I think it's a PITA at times. Also harder to find replacement straps. I sold my last set of malas. Have 2 sets of cartel x's and a set of flux XF's to try out. Almost got a set of the FLUX CVs and might have if I still had my koruas. A different forum member picked them up and I'm super curious to see what he thinks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





PNWride said:


> Are the cartel x much different then older gen cartel before they Split it up…I have cartels and they are great but find the malavita just another level of refinment.


Cartel X's are miles better than the previous 2-3 gens of cartels. I've ridden them all. Also ridden mala reflex and EST. Won't be going back to malas.



F1EA said:


> Cartel (X) are better.
> 
> More responsive. Feel equally smooth/"surfy" and equally comfy. Cheaper.
> 
> ...


I don't like the dub bucks!



Phedder said:


> Yep. Cartel X put a big ol dent in the topsheet of my Dancehaul, and a buddy riding Malavitas broke his Dancehaul with a tail heavy landing. Crack was directly behind the rear binding.


Wait... I though that this was only a mala problem!?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

If it's a Malavita Reflex issue, it's an issue with ALL the Reflex bases as they are pretty much the same shape.

I have one pair of Reflex Genesis. Also had other Reflex before... plus a few ppl I know have other Reflex bindings.... no issues. Most of my bindings now are EST but Ive never had an issue w Reflex other than I couldn't center my boots on L Reflex Cartels. I can with L EST 

Anyways... Malavitas are too soft.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

K2 Lineups are better. 
Burton is for skiers.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Just had this board dropped off for a tune, took off some 2020 (I think) Cartels.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

yowzers.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Got 2 sets of Malavita. One for my Orca and the other for my Asymulator. Love those bindings!


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

F1EA said:


> Cartel (X) are better.
> 
> More responsive. Feel equally smooth/"surfy" and equally comfy. Cheaper.
> 
> ...


Got all of those bindings. Have to disagree, Malavita's are my favourite.


----------



## justin_c (Dec 30, 2020)

Yikes that reflex corner looks nasty! Has anyone tried filing it down with a file or Dremel?
I suppose the warranty will be void but I highly doubt they will replace the board if it gets cracked there.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

AC93 said:


> Got all of those bindings. Have to disagree, Malavita's are my favourite.


How dare you

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## foe (Feb 10, 2017)

Phedder said:


> Yep. Cartel X put a big ol dent in the topsheet of my Dancehaul, and a buddy riding Malavitas broke his Dancehaul with a tail heavy landing. Crack was directly behind the rear binding.


::gulp::
Doesn’t sound good. I’ve got some 2020 Cartels (new, unused) and a new Dancehaul ready for my trip next month. 
Reading about the reflex baseplate I’m tempted to stick with my old union contacts, eBay the cartels and look for something else.
Anyone want some M 2020 reflex Cartels?


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Flows are better.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Jimi7 said:


> Flows are better.


I seriously thought this was a running joke around here, then found out some people actually like flows, I'll never understand lol


----------



## PNWride (Feb 14, 2021)

Nivek said:


> Had some, don't anymore
> Had some Cartels, don't anymore
> Had some Clutches, don't anymore
> Had some Genesis, don't anymore
> ...


Oh wow that sucks didnt know its so common fingers crossed doesn't happen to me...ok you changed my mind lol


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Jimi7 said:


> Flows are better.


Flows are very underrated and really suffered from the mid 2000's vibe of being geared mostly for convenience. Once the M-Series stuff started dropping and then the NX2 series, shit got gooood.


16gkid said:


> I seriously thought this was a running joke around here, then found out some people actually like flows, I'll never understand lol


Guess not, but spend some time with them getting them set up right and broken in to your boot, and you'll get it.


PNWride said:


> Oh wow that sucks didnt know its so common fingers crossed doesn't happen to me...ok you changed my mind lol


I WIN


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

foe said:


> ::gulp::
> Doesn’t sound good. I’ve got some 2020 Cartels (new, unused) and a new Dancehaul ready for my trip next month.
> Reading about the reflex baseplate I’m tempted to stick with my old union contacts, eBay the cartels and look for something else.
> Anyone want some M 2020 reflex Cartels?


I just brought it up to him, he said that's happened on his last 3 boards and he only rides cartels...I've ridden with him and he rips but shouldn't be that demanding on gear at 5'8 140ish. Never broken a board because of it but always has those dents.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Reflex bindings are not for people over 190 lbs who ride aggressively. They make up for their lack of response by putting dents in your board.


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

I’ve only ever used burton and union bindings. Looking to try some k2 and now bindings next season. I like the vita’s but don’t have much to compare them to. They did dent the top of my orca which sucks


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Now bindings are fantastic. A lightweight plastic binding with the response of metal.

They lack a bit of adjustability but meh.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

16gkid said:


> I seriously thought this was a running joke around here, then found out some people actually like flows, I'll never understand lol


Easy in and out and awesome response, especially heel side. I don't do park, but I would think they'd make a great park binding; cushy footbed and you can ride them a little looser than traditional bindings. When I was instructing and getting in & out of my bindings a million times a day, they were almost a necessity. If you go to a alpine carver forum, the NX series is super popular with the soft boot carver crowd. 

The only downside to Flows are it takes a little longer to get them set up and I had some issues with my high back dial "undialing," but a little bit of electrical tape fixed that issue. If you don't like the electrical tape fix, then loctite would work too.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

I used to be pro mala. Butbif you move to wider bords you start to want more response


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Jimi7 said:


> Easy in and out and awesome response, especially heel side. I don't do park, but I would think they'd make a great park binding; cushy footbed and you can ride them a little looser than traditional bindings. When I was instructing and getting in & out of my bindings a million times a day, they were almost a necessity. If you go to a alpine carver forum, the NX series is super popular with the soft boot carver crowd.
> 
> The only downside to Flows are it takes a little longer to get them set up and I had some issues with my high back dial "undialing," but a little bit of electrical tape fixed that issue. If you don't like the electrical tape fix, then loctite would work too.


I have Rome targa, malavitas, Rossi and flow nx2. Nx2 are my favorite by far. But yes, until they are dialed in they are a pita. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

drblast said:


> Now bindings are fantastic. A lightweight plastic binding with the response of metal.
> 
> They lack a bit of adjustability but meh.


Yep. Lot of response and SIMPLE. They're an "elaborate" concept (Skate Tech), but the part you interact with... is quite simple: pretty much mount and go. Smiliar with the Genesis highback and that springbed from Burton. They're a somewhat complex "concept" but... you dont have to deal with the complexity, dont have to understand it or explain it... just mount them and go. 

Flux bindings are pretty simple too. 

I've always been drawn to Katana and some Unions, but I can't get over how many nuts and bolts and moving pieces they have.



Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> I used to be pro mala. Butbif you move to wider bords you start to want more response


Yeah this is where my lack of Yay around Malavitas comes from. All my boards are at least Mid wide, most are camber-y and mid stiff+ so i can definitely notice where they lack a bit. Not terrible, just that others are slightly more powerful.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

I stopped considering Burton Reflex when I learned about how the bindings crack/dent top sheets.

I would consider Burton EST on a Channel board, however.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Now you guys have me nervous about my reflexes I have on my lumberjack! Assuming diode bases aren't immune? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tr0n (12 mo ago)

16gkid said:


> theyre good, probably a little soft for some, I had 3 sets once lol, saying all that, my Nows with burton straps is better


Tell me more...I'm a fully converted NOW bitch, but the straps on my pilots leave a bit to be desired.

My vita straps and ladders didn't fit, if I remember correctly. 

About to send an email off to Now and see if I can cop some Select Pro straps, they seem a lot better.


----------



## bshelford (Jan 23, 2015)

I love the Malavita's. Super comfy and decent response. I'm a bigger, aggressive riding and the only board I'd ever cracked due to the the binding wings was a Burton ironically. And it was the older P1 bindings that had the huge wings. I have 5 sets of reflex bindings now. Cartel, Malavita x2, Genesis, and now Cartel X. Loving the Cartel X but the Malavita asymmetrical ankle strap is even more comfortable. The Cartel X is a stiffer more responsive binging. If you like Burton boots then they fit like a glove with Burton bindings. I just tried to buy a pair of Union Atlas bindings and couldn't get the heel to stay down. Really wanted to love them but had all sorts of lift that couldn't be sorted. They just didn't fit the boot. That's how I ended up with the Cartel X. I do like the new heel hammock situation in the Cartel X. Finally something that is low profile and still works. Running reflex you don't have much for and aft adjustment and with the size boot I have sometimes the heel hammock takes up room I can't afford. After multiple broken Burton boards I walked away. Tried a few other things but ended up with Never Summer. None of them have dents in the top. I have a couple with over 100 days on them and they still almost look like new. Things are almost indestructible and the top sheet materials are durable and scratch resistant. +1 for most all of the Reflex bindings. The Malavita's are probably my favorite from a comfort standpoint but the new Cartel X is right up there with them.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

Just swapped the highbacks from one binding to the other on my vitas, b/c I have a pair of Acerras with dbl Boas that I want to start riding soon, and the side dial would be in the way. I'm riding them on an Endeavor BOD 154 and they're working like a charm. But I'm curious if the vitas will go well on a way stiffer, slightly wider One Hitter that I'm about to receive in the mail, or would I be better off with a stiffer Cartel reflex?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I had to do the same to my wingbacks, I mounted malas on my overboard last week, it's a good ride but could prob go with something stiffer since the board is so big, but it's fine for carving and cruising


----------



## bshelford (Jan 23, 2015)

16gkid said:


> I had to do the same to my wingbacks, I mounted malas on my overboard last week, it's a good ride but could prob go with something stiffer since the board is so big, but it's fine for carving and cruising
> View attachment 161400


Are your high backs swapped?


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

16gkid said:


> I had to do the same to my wingbacks, I mounted malas on my overboard last week, it's a good ride but could prob go with something stiffer since the board is so big, but it's fine for carving and cruising
> View attachment 161400


That setup looks tight AF.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

bshelford said:


> Are your high backs swapped?


Yes the wings are on the inside, ya pretty much have to do it with double boa boots


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Someone hasn’t ridden Rome bindings yet.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

Mr. Davey Which Rome would you compare to a vita?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

tr0n said:


> Tell me more...I'm a fully converted NOW bitch, but the straps on my pilots leave a bit to be desired.
> 
> My vita straps and ladders didn't fit, if I remember correctly.
> 
> About to send an email off to Now and see if I can cop some Select Pro straps, they seem a lot better.


Oh you're missing out.
They're AWESOME with Burton ankle straps...

My Pilots are full-on converts:









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Pablo$ said:


> Mr. Davey Which Rome would you compare to a vita?


Probably the Vice


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Pablo$ said:


> Mr. Davey Which Rome would you compare to a vita?


There's really not a direct comparison, metal heel loop has a different feel to it and they'll never have that squishy feel that Malavitas do.

Price-wise you're in the Katana ballpark and I'd say the Katana is just a much better binding overall, unless you don't like metal bindings. The Vice is a cheaper option than the Vita and a bit more freestyle focused than the Katana so that's probably the closest.

Don't get me wrong, I loved my Malavitas as a freestyle binding, but they couldn't handle wider or stiffer boards and they'd dent my softer/smaller freestyle boards. I think it's a 6'3" 200lb with US10 boots thing more than a binding defect - I was at the top end of the size range for a Medium Vita and consistently overpowered it. My biggest gripe was the _very_ flexible re-flex disc. I could bend that and the plastic binding base like it was a noodle, even in my living room. I'm sure some people like that but it didn't work for me.

For the smaller 160lb freestyle rider? Vitas are great.


----------



## justin_c (Dec 30, 2020)

@drblast could you elaborate on the differences you felt in the metal loops vs plastic? 
I'm curious, as I have a new set katanas for my mercury, but haven't been riding it because I've been trying to up my park game.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

i have mission and clutch bases on my reflex bindings, never put a dent in anything, but im generally not that hard on the equipment. i feel like the genesis could have, but that highback is so soft itd probably break before that happened. nothing quite matches vita straps. i did break two boards with a k2 formula binding though, but both were rossis, so who knows


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

You'll feel the difference with a metal binding almost immediately.

With most plastic bindings (I'll exclude Now bindings because they work a lot differently) the base deforms quite a bit as you pressure it. It's particularly apparent with Reflex bindings which have this flex designed into them. Some people really like that feel because it feels "smooth," as you have less response at first and then the more you pressure it, the more you hit the limit of where the plastic will bend and the board turns.

On stiff boards, however, you can bend that plastic quite a bit before you turn, and the response can feel really sluggish. When I owned Vitas, I loved them on my Space Case which was a very easy to turn, softer freestyle board. Put them on a TRice Pro though and it was tough to turn. If you put Union TRice Pro bindings on that board which had a very stiff baseplate and metal heel loop, the board came alive.

Metal hardly bends at all so it has an immediate response, and if you want to flex a board torsionally it's going to be much easier. If you want to bend a board to your will, metal feels way better. If you want to ride on top of the board, plastic is gonna be the call. And there are plenty of bindings that are loose and flexy (Most Burton, Salomon ShadowFit, the K2 with the pods on the bottom) designed for that.

Now bindings are the exception to this rule for me because they just don't bend a whole lot due to the design. Now Drives ride like metal bindings to me - you get that immediate response.

I like putting really responsive bindings even on park boards - it's twitchy but I like that precision. I'm not as much of a fan of putting softer bindings on stiff boards. After riding very responsive setups for years that just feels really sluggish to me.


----------



## tr0n (12 mo ago)

drblast said:


> You'll feel the difference with a metal binding almost immediately.
> 
> With most plastic bindings (I'll exclude Now bindings because they work a lot differently) the base deforms quite a bit as you pressure it. It's particularly apparent with Reflex bindings which have this flex designed into them. Some people really like that feel because it feels "smooth," as you have less response at first and then the more you pressure it, the more you hit the limit of where the plastic will bend and the board turns.
> 
> ...


You sure you're mounting re-flex plates the right direction? They don't inherently have any less response fore/aft, that's all up to the straps/highback. Lateral play doesn't tend to make a board harder to turn, it just gives you more flexibility towards the nose and tail.


----------



## tr0n (12 mo ago)

F1EA said:


> Oh you're missing out.
> They're AWESOME with Burton ankle straps...
> 
> My Pilots are full-on converts:
> ...


I'll have to have another look this weekend, i've got a set of vitas to cannibalize. Did you just file down the straps and ladders to fit in the pocket? Are those Genesis straps? I imagine they're a bit stiffer, looks like burton has some in stock...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

drblast said:


> There's really not a direct comparison, metal heel loop has a different feel to it and they'll never have that squishy feel that Malavitas do.
> 
> Price-wise you're in the Katana ballpark and I'd say the Katana is just a much better binding overall, unless you don't like metal bindings. The Vice is a cheaper option than the Vita and a bit more freestyle focused than the Katana so that's probably the closest.
> 
> ...


Yeah maybe. Lots of bigger guys on small boots and M bindings, plus small park boards or soft top sheets, etc.

But I'm only 160 lbs, at 6ft and US10.5 boots. Which lets me go with L bindings... also don't have any noodle-ish boards. I have had a few reflex bindings and have never dented a topsheet. My softest board is a B Process Flying V... 157W and maybe the 152 Panhandler which are kinda soft, but not noodles. I've used Genesis reflex on both of them, and there is NO WAY i would dent the top sheets. They have a sturdy top sheet. Maybe if I was sending L+ jumps and messing up the landing... but I've already said farewell to those sendful ideas.

Although my boards look far worse than what the Snowboard Trader guys call a 7/10 after only 2 days of riding lol but at least I don't break them.

And yes... Malavita definitely flex before the board gets moving. Metal bindings are far quicker. But it's definitely a preference thing. I prefer a smoother ride, but with some power... Malavitas are too soft.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

tr0n said:


> You sure you're mounting re-flex plates the right direction? They don't inherently have any less response fore/aft, that's all up to the straps/highback. Lateral play doesn't tend to make a board harder to turn, it just gives you more flexibility towards the nose and tail.


I'm damn sure, because you could only mount them one way


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

tr0n said:


> I'll have to have another look this weekend, i've got a set of vitas to cannibalize. Did you just file down the straps and ladders to fit in the pocket? Are those Genesis straps? I imagine they're a bit stiffer, looks like burton has some in stock...


Yeah Genesis ankle straps. I like them best because they have a soft plastic but are really wide; so they have really good response with a soft feel. The ankle straps and ladder fit straight with no need to modify anything.

Toe straps need some tweaking, but not much.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tr0n said:


> You sure you're mounting re-flex plates the right direction? They don't inherently have any less response fore/aft, that's all up to the straps/highback. Lateral play doesn't tend to make a board harder to turn, it just gives you more flexibility towards the nose and tail.


Proper turning on anything stiffer and camber dominant means you have to drive your contact points. So that lateral flex comes into play.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Yeah Genesis ankle straps. I like them best because they have a soft plastic but are really wide; so they have really good response with a soft feel. The ankle straps and ladder fit straight with no need to modify anything.
> 
> Toe straps need some tweaking, but not much.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


the burton ladders on ankle and toe went right on the nows with no mods


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rip154 said:


> the burton ladders on ankle and toe went right on the nows with no mods


Ah yes I remember now. Burton has 2 types of toe ladders: EST and Reflex. One of them fits straight but the other needs a little cutting.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## tr0n (12 mo ago)

F1EA said:


> Ah yes I remember now. Burton has 2 types of toe ladders: EST and Reflex. One of them fits straight but the other needs a little cutting.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



May I present the Pile-O-Vita!

Toe ladders won't fit without cutting the baseplate, the helical ladder teeth have no chance of fitting, but the toe ratchets use a 95% identical mounting pattern. Only issue is a the toe ratchet mounting screw rubbing on the ladder, but I should be able to find a proper countersunk screw at work or Home Depot tomorrow. 

Just hope the straps aren't too mushy for the Pilots! Not sure why I remembered them not fitting. Thanks.


----------



## austinnh (11 mo ago)

drblast said:


> You'll feel the difference with a metal binding almost immediately.
> 
> With most plastic bindings (I'll exclude Now bindings because they work a lot differently) the base deforms quite a bit as you pressure it. It's particularly apparent with Reflex bindings which have this flex designed into them. Some people really like that feel because it feels "smooth," as you have less response at first and then the more you pressure it, the more you hit the limit of where the plastic will bend and the board turns.
> 
> ...


I’m looking to get a Bataleon Wallie 151 for next season, but am having trouble figuring out what bindings to pair with it for the best feel and performance for primarily ground tricks and buttering.

I was particularly interested in the Malavitas (winged hi-back version), but after reading your post, I am not so sure anymore. The Wallie is a relatively soft board and Bataleon boards are known to feel less responsive due to the 3BT lifted edges. Pairing that with a soft-ish binding like the Malavita starts to seem questionable.

Do you have any suggestions on what bindings I should get? I really liked the idea of the winged hi-backs option on the Malavitas for buttering/presses. 

For reference, I am 5’11 160lbs with a shoe size 10.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

austinnh said:


> I’m looking to get a Bataleon Wallie 151 for next season, but am having trouble figuring out what bindings to pair with it for the best feel and performance for primarily ground tricks and buttering.
> 
> I was particularly interested in the Malavitas (winged hi-back version), but after reading your post, I am not so sure anymore. The Wallie is a relatively soft board and Bataleon boards are known to feel less responsive due to the 3BT lifted edges. Pairing that with a soft-ish binding like the Malavita starts to seem questionable.
> 
> ...


Malavitas sound really good for that board, your size, and style of riding. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Used to love my Vitas with the Winged Highback. But the dents it (as well as the GenX, Genesis, Cartel, Diode) put in countless boards (including Korua, Capita, Lib/Gnu, K2, Salomon, etc...) got really old after awhile.


----------



## Grannycar (Dec 31, 2019)

Love my vita's. Ride them on my party mod. Now on my endeavor ranger I have a set of cartel x est- have yet to use them so cannot compare. but look awesome!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Nivek said:


> Proper turning on anything stiffer and camber dominant means you have to drive your contact points. So that lateral flex comes into play.


One more time for those in the back screaming about forward lean please!


----------



## DJ_Dup (8 mo ago)

Scalpelman said:


> I have a set. Super comfy playful bindings. Not sure if it’s just my inept self or does anyone else have problems feeding the ratchet strap through the right tract?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, super comfy but the rachets are weird to set.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Not a chance. They even changed the frame design, and KEPT this ridiculous thing on there. They've been using that shape for decades, but the issues really started with reflex since you're putting way more pressure out there since the whole binding flexes underfoot.


I bought some Cartel X '21 reflex bindings, can the mounting disc be swapped out to a more solid one? would that fix the topsheet cracking issue due to binding flex and the heel wingpoint thing?


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

MountainMystic said:


> I bought some Cartel X '21 reflex bindings, can the mounting disc be swapped out to a more solid one? would that fix the topsheet cracking issue due to binding flex and the heel wingpoint thing?


I highly doubt that. But you can send Burton an email and see if it is possible?


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

AC93 said:


> I highly doubt that. But you can send Burton an email and see if it is possible?


I could ask Burton, but I doubt they would help, if the pressure point on the baseplate is a known outcome of a design shape that has been around for years.
I think that I will order some 1mm plastic sheet to go under the baseplates and cut it to shape, or just sell the bindings. If I break a board via doing something dumb, or landing badly, that's one thing - and I will own that,
But, to have a board break because of a binding design that has allegedly been causing a problem for years, it appears lazy -at best- that the design has not been fixed by eliminating that pressure point.
The baseplate on the EST channel version of Cartel X and other Burton EST models appears not to have that pressure point heelside, at least from the product images at EVO.
I don't own any channel boards, and at this point, I'm not rushing out to buy any, let alone a channel-only binding.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

To each their own. I prefer rome and arbors for the dampening alone. Ive ridden the vitas a while back. They were a great binding.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd definitely ride Arbor, Bent Metal, Now, Flux... But at this point I've 90% converted to Rome. Only holdout's are some Flow Freeballers and one set of NX2 Teams for when I really want a stiff supportive feel. Vice's and D.O.D's. I grab something different every year, but just end up selling them.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Nivek said:


> I'd definitely ride Arbor, Bent Metal, Now, Flux... But at this point I've 90% converted to Rome. Only holdout's are some Flow Freeballers and one set of NX2 Teams for when I really want a stiff supportive feel. Vice's and D.O.D's. I grab something different every year, but just end up selling them.


Nivek, how do the Rome cleavers, and Ride A-8 /A-10 compare in your estimation in terms of stiffness, response and lateral play (or lack of it) in your opinion?
I read in another thread that there had been some issues with the cleavers









New Rome Cleaver bindings?


Anyone know anything about these? They're supposed to be new for this year. I was going to buy some Katanas for my Blur, but now... Rome Cleaver Snowboard Bindings 2021




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## Spaceship (Jan 31, 2013)

Anybody ever put a cartel baseplate on a Malavita to get a stiffer binding for a mid-stiff board? I have a yes standard that’s mid wide and slightly stiffer and I wonder if the vitas are to soft to power this board like it should? Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

With ReFlex the frame stiffness differences are negligible. I doubt you’d feel a difference.


----------



## chjones (3 mo ago)

How much of an improvement are the malavitas (reflex) over the current missions? been riding them but got a stiffer board and looking to upgrade, but not sure if the jump in performance is enough to justify the cash. They appear to be similar stiffness.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I wouldn't waste the money. You're fine with missions. Theyre not that soft.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Nov 6, 2020)

I've had Malavita EST on a Burton Flight Attendant for the last two seasons (45 days each). Last season, I did a lot of deep powder riding in Canada, including a few heli trips in the Selkirks, Purcells, and Bella Coola Valley. My other board is a Salomon Taka with Cartel X reflex. The Vitas are nice bindings from what I can tell. Softer than the Cartels. A little more comfy. The Cartels tend to pinch in some places and they miiiiiight be too stiff for the Taka board. But that's another issue.

Something that really infuriated me about the Vitas is the double take buckles. They feel nicer than the standard ones and they're quicker to grab/ratchet. BUT... and this is a huge but... they are trash when it comes to reliability. I had two of those buckles on the Vita break last season. If you ride in deep snow and jump on a lift, the buckles can freeze. That's problem number 1. Had to pour hot water from a coffee shop on 'em to get them to release. Problem number 2: the spring/ratchet mechanism inside the buckle failed while on a heli trip. You throw a board in the basket of a helicopter, by the time you get to the top of a glacier, the buckles are frozen. And boom... spring snaps. I had to use a skier's ski strap to thread thru the binding and up over my foot to get down the mountain in a pinch. In the future, I'll be packing replacement parts.

This issue isn't present, in my experience, with the standard buckles. The double takes are just more prone to freezing and breaking. The Cartel X on my other board held up much better. Never froze. Never broke.


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

FourT6and2 said:


> I've had Malavita EST on a Burton Flight Attendant for the last two seasons (45 days each). Last season, I did a lot of deep powder riding in Canada, including a few heli trips in the Selkirks, Purcells, and Bella Coola Valley. My other board is a Salomon Taka with Cartel X reflex. The Vitas are nice bindings from what I can tell. Softer than the Cartels. A little more comfy. The Cartels tend to pinch in some places and they miiiiiight be too stiff for the Taka board. But that's another issue.
> 
> Something that really infuriated me about the Vitas is the double take buckles. They feel nicer than the standard ones and they're quicker to grab/ratchet. BUT... and this is a huge but... they are trash when it comes to reliability. I had two of those buckles on the Vita break last season. If you ride in deep snow and jump on a lift, the buckles can freeze. That's problem number 1. Had to pour hot water from a coffee shop on 'em to get them to release. Problem number 2: the spring/ratchet mechanism inside the buckle failed while on a heli trip. You throw a board in the basket of a helicopter, by the time you get to the top of a glacier, the buckles are frozen. And boom... spring snaps. I had to use a skier's ski strap to thread thru the binding and up over my foot to get down the mountain in a pinch. In the future, I'll be packing replacement parts.
> 
> This issue isn't present, in my experience, with the standard buckles. The double takes are just more prone to freezing and breaking. The Cartel X on my other board held up much better. Never froze. Never broke.


Interesting, I've rode my vitas for about 100 days now, only had to replace the toe buckle once so far cause the spring broke, I mostly do park riding on them now though. I also haven't had the pointy end crack my top sheet yet and I do a lot of jumps on them. I'll take my black labels if I ever go heliski just to be safe.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Nov 6, 2020)

buckchoi said:


> Interesting, I've rode my vitas for about 100 days now, only had to replace the toe buckle once so far cause the spring broke, I mostly do park riding on them now though.


Yep. It might continue to happen, especially if you start riding in more extreme conditions. I like the other aspects of the binding so I might just swap out the toe buckles and ladders for the standard ones.


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

FourT6and2 said:


> Yep. It might continue to happen, especially if you start riding in more extreme conditions. I like the other aspects of the binding so I might just swap out the toe buckles and ladders for the standard ones.


Not a bad idea, I might swap out it out if it fails again this year. Was it just the toe that broke? I don't know if I can get regular ratchets for the ankle strap on their site.

Funny that the whole idea of DT is to have more security but instead it's over-engineered and causes it to fail prematurely instead.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Nov 6, 2020)

buckchoi said:


> Not a bad idea, I might swap out it out if it fails again this year. Was it just the toe that broke? I don't know if I can get regular ratchets for the ankle strap on their site.
> 
> Funny that the whole idea of DT is to have more security but instead it's over-engineered and causes it to fail prematurely instead.


It was just the toes for me.


----------

